# Books on composition and counterpoint



## Nick (Aug 19, 2007)

what are some of the best books on composition and modal/tonal counterpoint ?


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

For counterpoint, go with Johanne Josephus Fux, Gradus ad Parnassum. It's been THE manual for the past few hundred years, still very readable and with good exercises.

For composition, I like Schenker and Schoenberg. Both wrote beautifully. Schoenberg's Harmonielehre is geared towards the student, and completely tonal. Very practical work with solid theoretical background.


----------

